# Subject: Deer hunting JK



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Ted Nugent, a heavy metal guitar legend and devoted (bow) hunter, 
was being interviewed by a French journalist. Eventually, the conversation
turned to his love of outdoor pursuits. The journalist asked, "What do you think the last thought is in the head of a deer before you shoot it? Is it, "Are you my friend?" or maybe "Are you the one who killed my brother?"

Nugent replied, "They aren't capable of that kind of thinking. All they care
about is, What am I going to eat next? Who am I going to screw next?
and, Can I run fast enough to get away? They are very much like the French in that respect."

:bop:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I wish I had a dollar everytime somebody posts this. :lol:


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Same here!!! :lol:


----------

